# Maiden Voyage



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Bought a new nova yesterday and took it out on her maiden voyage! I love this gun!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

well done! look better if they were dead geese though


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Dead geese don't taste near as good as a couple of Roosters. Nice work and gun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice gun, tasty looking birds but.......where's the dog?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

taking the picture :beer:

haha he's around there somewhere?! probably eating!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

nice work, congrats on the gun


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

Get your hands on an old Ithaca 37 16 gauge and you will really love it as a rooster gun.......we do like our Nova's for ducks though!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i cant afford to have two different guns...pretty sure nova is going to get it all done for me!


----------

